# Fighting



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

My 3in. reds have really started going at each other. When im sitting on my bed watching them i notice they all are very territorial and they just chase each other off. 2 of them are prtty chewed up, 2 are doing alright, and 3 of them seem to be untouched. Of course the 2 in worse shape are the two smallest. Do i just ride this out and hope for the best? The small has about half a cm of tail fin left, and about a week ago has a good chunk bitten out of his head.

Ill post Pics in a minute


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what size tank are they in? and whats the water temp?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Nah , this is all quite normal behaviour ...

they are establishing the " Pecking order " of the shoal. its quite common for people to lose a red or two. you have a few options , You could wait it out ,worse case is you lose a red. Get rid of the Meany
or get Rid of the p*ssy ones.

but thats a shoal for ya.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got 7 in a deep acrylic 55 gallon, temp at a constant 79 degrees. The one that's really trashed looks even worse today. All of the other have developed the spreading red spot on their side and their colors look great. Since the little guy was bitten on the spine, i've noticed he hasn't grown at all. So i'm gonna craigslist a 10 gallon and see if i can let him heal in their, and if he still gets picked on ill sell him. It looks liek their isn't one in particular thats picking on the others they just like to piss each other off.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> I've got 7 in a deep acrylic 55 gallon, temp at a constant 79 degrees. The one that's really trashed looks even worse today. All of the other have developed the spreading red spot on their side and their colors look great. Since the little guy was bitten on the spine, i've noticed he hasn't grown at all. So i'm gonna craigslist a 10 gallon and see if i can let him heal in their, and if he still gets picked on ill sell him. It looks liek their isn't one in particular thats picking on the others they just like to piss each other off.


If I were you I would put a glass inside the tank to separte the wounded one from the others to give him a chance to recover.

I wouldn't take him out of the tank because when you put him inside will be picked again.

Also provode them with plenty of hiding spots, Plants and deco would brake the aggression as the chased can take cover.

If you notice the bullied one is not growing it because as he is stressed he isn't eating well and that fact is affecting his growth.

Good luck.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help. What do u mean by place a glass inside the tank, like a drinking glass? If so he'd bairly fit in their it'd be kinda cruel. As for hiding spot here my tank:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=186564
I think theres plenty of room to hide.

What would be the problem by seperating him into the 10 gallon? I'd let him grow an inch or two, let him catch up, then see how he makes it. If its still bad ill sell him.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Not a drinking glass, I think he was referring to a glass divider. Go to a pet store and grab a divider.....let him heal up in the main tank and you don't have to go through the hassle of buying and setting up another tank, unless that's if you want to do that.....


----------

